# Vertical Cracks in Foundation Near garage



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like normal settling to me. Do not try to fill it, but just take a look at it again in a year to see it's getting worst.
Looks like someone tryed to use caulking on one of the cracks, all that does is make it stick out more.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If you want to measure the movement of a crack, there is a very inexpensive plastic device called a crackmeter that you epoxy in place across the crack, and you can read the width of the crack quite accurately. They are available over the internet, and possibly at some of the larger hardware stores. They cost less than $10, and are much more accurate than trying to measure with a micrometer. Those cracks look pretty innocuous right now, but the key question is whether they are getting larger, and how fast, and the best way to answer this question is to install a few crackmeters, measure them every month, and keep a log. After a year or so, an engineer can interpret the results if you are concerned.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you have a basement on the other side of that wall, you should worry about water entering. If its just holding up your garage, don't worry so much.


----------



## gerardswork (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the quick posts. There is no basement on the other side, just the garage...which the crack does not go through. I'll purchase on of those crack meters and see if it's just me or if it is expanding. Thanks all.


----------

